# افيدوني...



## thebest2010 (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالبة تخصصي بعيد عن نطاق هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم
ولدي موضوع اريد الكتابة فيه ولكن تواجهني بعض الصعوبات في ايجاد المعلومات المتعلقة 
بالبترول حيث لا استطيع ايجاد ما احتاجه بدقة ...

اريد لو نبذه صغيرة عن كل من 

sour gasDefinitions Provided by the Petroleum Communication Foundation

H2S Detection
​
يفضل لو يوجد كتاب


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام
ارجو توضيح السوءال1
H2S Detection
http://www.4shared.com/get/234299758/cbe04d64/H2S_HAND_BOOK.html
http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/oilandgas/general_safety/h2s_monitoring.html
http://www.aesc.net/pdf/H2S.pdf
http://www.drthrasher.org/Toxicology_of_Hydrogen_Sulfide.html
http://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/data_Hurricane_Facts/hydrogen_sulfide_fact.pdf
وفقك الله


----------



## jathmi2 (26 يونيو 2010)

اوضحي اللي تردينه هل تريدين كيف اسم الاجهزة التي تكشف عن وجود h2s


----------



## thebest2010 (26 يونيو 2010)

لك منى جزيل الشكر الأخ محمد الأكرم 
جزاك الله ألف خير على الروابط ....
المقصود بالسؤال الأول 
التعريف sour gases ( H2S) وغيرها من الغازات الموجوده في النفط والمستخدم من قبل منظمات البترول... من المعروف أن كل قطاع له المصطلحات الخاصه به وكذلك البترول 

أتمنى انني استطعت أن أشرح السؤال الأول....


جزاك الله خير jathmi2

أشكرك جداُ على ابداء الرغبة فالمساعده...

المقصود بالسوال الثاني طرق معرفة وجود الغاز في أبار البترول 


حفظكم الله وجزاكم خير الجزاء ورزقكم الجنه

حفظ الله لكم علمكم ... وأفاد به الأمه


----------



## jathmi2 (26 يونيو 2010)

المقصود بـ sour gases h2s >>> هنا 
ملاحظة > غاز هيدروجين سولفايد غاز سامـ جدا في تركيزه الخفيفة رائحته كرائحة البيض الفاسد 
وفي درجة تركيزه العاليه ليس له رائحه ويقتل الشخص في خلال 5 ثواني في الماضي عند حفر ابار النفط كان يطلع عليهمـ غاز الهيدروجين سلفايد ويعتقدون ان المكان مسكووون بالجن واخذو فتره على ذلكـ ينتقلون المكان اللي فيه غاز الهيدوجين سلفايد الى مكان اخر ما فيه الغاز وتطور تفكير الانسان الجيلوجي فصبحو يستخدمون الحيوااانات عند ظهور الغاز فإذا تأذت علمو انه يوجد غاز الهايدروجين سولفايد ولكن تطور العلمـ واصبحو يكتشفونه عن طريق اجهزة متقدمه مثل
1- fixed H2S monitor
2-h2s alarm system 
3- h2s detector
4-fixed combustible gas detector
5- J.W.snifeer
6-J.WK25 oxygen indicator
7- scott air-pack 
8- LTX-310 gas monitor وهو افضلها يكشف جميع انواع الغازات الخامل - المشتعل- الخانق 



دعواتكمـ لي بالتوفيق >> واي شي تبي اشرحه انا حاظر >>> طلع كتبه اللي كانت في الخزنة وبحثت لين لقيت اللي تريده


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ jathmi2
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLAMtzlCXsg

وفقكم الله


----------



## thebest2010 (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخ jathmi2
الله يسر لك أمورك 
الصراحه اشكرك على الشرح والإجابة على استفساري 
ولكن لو تعطيني نبذه صغير عن كل طريقة ...

شكرا أخ محمد الأكرم علي الرابط المفيد 

اسال الله ان يوفقكم ويرزقكم كل ما تتمنون


----------



## jathmi2 (27 يونيو 2010)

*>>>**fixed H2S monitor*
*we stay it close to the ground because the h2s heavier than air** .*
*_____________________*
>>> 
the h2s monitoring system are set so that an alarm sounds when a mointor detects as 20 
parts of h2s gas per million parts of air .
_______________________________​ 

>>>> h2s detector​ 
this devise is portable the work man check by this device regularly .
______________________________ ​ 
- ​ 


>>>fixed combustible gas detector
This detectors sens the presence of combustible gases& vapors such as methan 'butane,hydrogen 'gasoline'and other 


______________________________
الاجهزة في تطور وقد تتعدد اشكالها وعملها هو الكشف ع الهيدروجين سلفايد 
بس الذي لازمـ تعيه اخي هو ان scott air-pack هو قناع يستخدم عند خروج الغاز وبه كمامات واسطوانه هواء مدتها 30 دقيقة كي تمكن العامل ع النجاة والابتعاد من موقع الغاز . 
هنالكـ انذارات في منطقة العمل وونانات اذا اشتغل الضوء الاصفر فـ h2s قادمـ من الارض اذا اشتغل اللون الاحمر >فإن h2s قد ملآ المكان وعند انتشار الغاز الثقيل h2s يلجأ العامل الى اتجاه الرياح فيمشي عكس اتجاه الرياح بواسطه 



______

ارجو اني افدتكمـ ومشكور استاذي الكبير محمد الاكرمـ 
واشكركـ ذا بست 2010 ع دعواتكـ التي شجعتني لاعطاء الزيد 

لكمـ ارق تحيه


----------



## thebest2010 (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخ jathmi2 على الشرح 
الصراحه وايد افدتني ...

بس حبيت اسال عن اسم الكتاب اللي عندك 
بدور عليه لأن شكله وايد مفيد 

جزاك الله خير ووفق الله 
والسموحه على الازعاج


----------



## jathmi2 (29 يونيو 2010)

the name of the book is Drilling and workover rig pass 
المؤلف شركة الزيت والغاز ارامكو السعوديه 


واي استفسار تحت أمر الجميع اشتركت في هالموقع ونيتي افيد واستفيد 
تحياتي للكل


----------



## thebest2010 (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير 
وشكراُ جزيلا أخ jathmi2


----------

